# Waterbuck - Shot placement and Hunting techniques



## GrootWildJagter

Kom nou, hoekom is julle ouens so stil deesdae... hier is iets waarmee julle my kan help...










ek gaan die naweek weer op n geweer plaas jag, so dis weer ek, my boog en my voete. Kan waterbokke op die plaas kry, R1800 vir n koei en R2500 vir 'n bul. So ek gaan kyk of ek een van hulle nie kan plattrek die naweek nie. 

*Wil by julle hoor of julle enige tips het oor waar op die plaas ek hulle gaan kry en watter tyd van die dag hulle die meeste aktief sal wees? *

Volgens my is hulle altyd naby aan die water. Meestal aktief in die aand en vroeg oggende. Hulle eet meestal lang grasse (blykbaar kan hulle nie kort grasse eet agv hulle bou nie). So jy vind hulle in die digte areas of vlaktes met lang grasse. 

Dink hulle is 'n goeie bok om te probeer w&s angesien hulle nie in te groot groepe voorkom nie. 

Enige tips? 

*Wat dink julle van die skootplasing? Dalk bietjie terug? *


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8

Hierdie is waar ek hom sal skiet. Ek weet nie hoe sy anatomie binne is nie maar hierdie is wat ek sou doen.


----------



## GrootWildJagter

Ja dink dis n goeie skoot vir nader afstande, maar as jy w&s en n verder skoot moet vat dink ek my skootplasing gee die meeste 'margin for error'. Dalk net myne so 5-10 cm meer links vat.


----------



## bowman africa

Prentjie uit "Perfect shot" van Kevin Robertson


----------



## ASG

2 inches left of the top dot:wink:


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Waterbuck*



ASG said:


> 2 inches left of the top dot:wink:


Exactly where to shoot!How are you Craig?


----------



## ASG

Well thanks Philip,

Things are a bit hectic here at the office.
I take it we'll be seeing you next weekend?:darkbeer:

Regards,

Craig


----------



## KYtrapper

Brings back good memories. :tongue:


----------



## vonottoexperien

There pretty tough if not hit in the right place. I hit mine a few inch's above the red dot. We tracked it for 400+ meters. Had to wait for the vultures to find it.I got only 8" of penetration from a 75lb K.E. bow.


----------

